# when do the Boli gold medals for 06 become available??



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

see title..


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

They're all spoken for.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Are you serious????


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Are you serious????


Hardly ever.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

As soon as you see the cows in the front yard...hehe. I think many are awaiting their arrival.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys didn't get yours yet?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys didn't get yours yet?


Oh, that's just obscene, Dave...


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys didn't get yours yet?


:r :r :r MAO


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys didn't get yours yet?


You definitely need to call a locksmith:w


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Those are fake people.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

How much do you think they will cost?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

VoteKinky06 said:


> How much do you think they will cost?


My guess will be $400-500 for a box of 10...and I'll bet I'm close...


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> My guess will be $400-500 for a box of 10...and I'll bet I'm close...


It's my understanding that the GM's will be reintroduced in to the regular Bolivar line. If so, I can't imagine them going for more than $100-$120 for a box of 10.That would put em at price similar to the Monte D.Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> It's my understanding that the GM's will be reintroduced in to the regular Bolivar line. If so, I can't imagine them going for more than $100-$120 for a box of 10.That would put em at price similar to the Monte D.Then again, I could be wrong.


If they're part of the regular line, I bet you're right. Also, I bet they won't taste nearly as good--I'm guessing that the attention to detail and blend will go down hill somewhat.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys didn't get yours yet?


Mine came with Glasstops! So There!:tg

ATL


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys didn't get yours yet?


I just put gold foil around my PCs and pretend


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

My guess is around $ 200 - $ 225


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had some boli 'reynolds wrap' coronas juniors for a while. 
if you all give me a month, i bet i could scrounge up a few boxes and sell 'em to ya for $400/each (box of 25s even).


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

im not sure when they come out, but after tasting one of da klugs last weekend im going to be one of the cows waiting in line


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

etenpenny said:


> im not sure when they come out, but after tasting one of da klugs last weekend im going to be one of the cows waiting in line


hopefully more than 1 place will have 'em this time.
kinda glad i passed on buying a box when i had the chance... would've hurt to have smoked em all by now.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

well i dont know of very many places at all but ive already sent out some messages to keep me posted if they hear anything
for what its worth, i figure it wont be until mid summer, isnt that when the new liberatador Boli will be introduced?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Klugs repeat after me....

I your name am completely out of control with my cigar purchases. I your name will try and show some restraint in the future as to not create animosity amongst those that cannot afford or do not have the resources to purchase 5 boxes of Gold Medals.

Everytime that I think to myself..."you've bought too many smokes" along comes Klugs to make me feel good about myself.:r

p.s. if there are any splits of these going down, I'd be in for a fiver.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

hey 909 put me down fir the other fiver, and well there goes that imaginary box


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> My guess is around $ 200 - $ 225


I'm guessing in the $200 range as well. A couple of those CW BGM's look familiar!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Count me in too for a fiver....Klugs you are the MAN!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

VoteKinky06 said:


> How much do you think they will cost?


One Beeleeyon dollars. Of course I'm just guessing.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I'd guess they will be priced $150-$175. As to when they'll be released, who knows really??? Habanos S.A. usually has no rhyme or reason for when they release cigars. I'd guess late spring to summer may'be.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

here is a copy of an email I got from a vendor


"These are a Regional release by Habanos for Germany. I am trying to get a few boxes, but I have no idea when they will arrive. Kind of a vague answer, but I am still trying to locate a few boxes. "


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> here is a copy of an email I got from a vendor
> 
> "These are a Regional release by Habanos for Germany. I am trying to get a few boxes, but I have no idea when they will arrive. Kind of a vague answer, but I am still trying to locate a few boxes. "


I think you are a bit confused...let me try and help.

1. The picture that Dave has of the BGM's were the Wolters LCdH special release. These were commissioned by Herr Wolters and were just a limited release to his LCdH in Germany.

2. The '06 BGM's that everyone else is talking about is suppose to be a regular production from Habanos S.A. and is going to be released sometime this year.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*I got mines too*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> I think you are a bit confused...let me try and help.
> 
> 1. The picture that Dave has of the BGM's were the Wolters LCdH special release. These were commissioned by Herr Wolters and were just a limited release to his LCdH in Germany.
> 
> ...


:tpd: 
hence why i said "i hope more than 1 vendor has them this time."


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> My guess is around $ 200 - $ 225


Spanish price list says $110.00 for a box of 10. 

HHHMMM !!!

and with only 1000 boxes of the Bolis made. I have two, I sold one and have seen quite a few out here. It just makes you wonder ? Such a rare cigar that is around so much ?

Thanks that mine came from Cristophe himself....


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Spanish price list says $110.00 for a box of 10.


I saw that as well...I don't think that's going to be the price though. I guess we'll all just have to wait and see when the time comes. I'm sure they'll fly off the shelves no matter the price.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Whatever happened to these? Did they come out and I somehow missed them?


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I haven't seen them at any vendor so far.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I have heard December but details are sketchy at best.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I hear they will not be out until December..


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Here is a sneak peek from the factory..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Here is a sneak peek from the factory..


I wonder if these are old or new photos ?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> I wonder if these are old or new photos ?


I think they are the original German release from Jan 05


----------



## Tom Bolivar (Oct 4, 2006)

A few month ago one could hear that the Cubans are having troubles getting the gold foil out of Germany. Tax or declaration reasons. Have not heard of it since. 

And on a not so serious note:
If they put up the same thing as with the San Cristobals that where initially thought to come in jars and then the varnish on the red boxes did "dust" off and so on, the "newest" of all the Gold Medals will be wrapped in newspaper.  

Oh wait, did I just invent the next ER?   

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

MMMMM Gold Medals! I want!
Scott


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I wonder if these are old or new photos ?


Can't be sure as you never really know what Habanos will do, but there is a 25 ct. DB she is putting finished products into. I know these have laways been 10ct but perhaps they are new shots, within the past months, where a new packaging method will be used. Any facts to back this up...No, just thinking outside the box with what's given to me.

Plus, I know it's a recent release (Wolthers or this years) because the one woman has a nose ring. How many people in 1991 had these??


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

That actually looks like a RyJ box she's putting them in.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like this thread I never knew the klugs rolled like that:tu:ss


----------

